# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Mental Health Awareness Week...

## Suzi

Thought I'd share the post I've made on the FB group here in the hope it helps someone... 

It's mental health awareness week... I may have mentioned it once or twice  :O:  ... This is lovely husband and I taken about 5 mins ago in our garden.
He's just mown the lawn. This is a good day... He's had a long nap during the day and he was able to do it. Tomorrow it might not be the same. Tomorrow it might take everything he's got to get up..... He amazes me all the time. I am in awe of him, he's honestly one of the strongest people I've ever known.

This is me, looking hot and miles away from my fitness and diet goals, and in desperate need of a haircut buts that's ok because today I was able to get to the bottom of my garden and I'm accepting the crutches are here for a while. Tomorrow night be different.

Our "normal" changes all the time depending on his mental and my physical health...

We are all living in times not seen before and it's hard. It's bloody hard whether you have depression and anxiety or not. I've seen so many posts with perfect gardens, perfect make up, timetables with perfect kids working through and only homemade from scratch meals for the kids.... That's awesome if it's how things are for you, but I know it's not like that in my house..

It's ok to not be ok. It's ok if you're still in your pjs, it's ok if your kids aren't doing the work set from school... It's ok if you aren't learning origami or your 15th language. It's ok if you have used your time to binge watch box sets or the terrible movie "Velocipastor" 27 times.....(yes it's real and is worse than you think it might be)... It's ok not too be ok....

Suzi (and lovely husband Marc)

----------

Jarre (19-05-20),Paula (19-05-20),Stella180 (20-05-20)

----------


## Jarre

:(inlove):

----------


## Stella180

I need to know exactly what Marc’s t-shirt says. Yes that is what I took from that pic.

----------


## Suzi

It says.... "who invited the vegan" with the reply from the vegan dinosaur "I bought hummus"  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I saw the who brought the herbivore part. That’s funny.

----------


## OldMike

Suzi a great pic of you and Marc, there's always one who can't resist making bunny ears behind someone's head, i wonder who  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (20-05-20)

----------

